# Your strategies for resisting temptation?



## Kiawaki (May 5, 2015)

So... I changed a surprising number of habits since my early twenties, some I never thought I'd be able to. I almost never have an urge to buy commercial snacks or sweets anymore, I never even think of soft drinks (just a strong one occasionally  ), I rarely eat anything with sugar or processed starch, I rarely eat after 5pm etc. etc. 

Still it doesn't seem to be enough. While I usually won't eat chocolate, cakes and such things, I often subtly make up for it with hard cheese, peanuts or something less processed, but rich. Often it's "just a few bites" after lunch or dinner, but those few bites accumulate. 

Also, sometimes I find it hard to resist when people put snacks in front of my face and urge me to have some, or when they leave them waiting around for hours. I can resist for some time, and then almost inevitably I think "well, just a bite or two", but those bite or two start a chemical reaction that often ends up with taking much more than I intended. 

So I need a strategy for such seemingly small and not very damaging temptations, but which lead to domino-effect. The strategy means, what do you feel and think semi-automatically that makes you successful in resisting temptation?

For example, I trained myself, when I see greasy cakes, chocolate, potato chips and such, to associate them with heavy, unpleasant feeling and weight problems. This outweighs anticipation of pleasure. It's more difficult to imagine such things about cheese or peanuts, though, and sometimes lighter and less processed snacks. The anticipation of pleasure still persists. 

For some of you who are tempted but able to remove such temptation, I'd like to know your strategies. Those don't have to be rational and willful, just observe and report your automatic emotional/mental process. Thanks.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Lol for anything I just focus on laziness when it comes to eating. Fruit is easier to eat because it's right there. I do the opposite with veggies while I'm preparing them "Omg can't wait...mmmm!"

For cheese (which I fucking love) "Ugh I have to open it and cut it and put it away...boring. *closes fridge*"

For anything packaged like nuts or worse, I just put it out of sight. Out of sight out of mind. Once I see it though..well that's more difficult. I put stuff ready made or easily eaten in the fridge like chicken salads and strawberries. If I'm super lazy (worst time to see something unhealthy to eat) I will grab those instead of making a sandwich or something. Fucking bread.

If I'm around someone that wants something packaged but terrible then I put it in their space. I don't allow it to be seen by me so I don't have to worry.

I generally say "No, thank you." when anyone offers me food anyway since I don't prefer to eat around a bunch of people. So I can't help you there.
*
But general advice: Make it far more difficult to prepare/eat unhealthy stuff and far easier to grab healthy stuff. Let yourself be hungry with your stomach grumbling so you will want food right now and then you'll naturally grab whatever is easiest.*


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't buy them in the first place. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I figure temptation is caused by imbalance so I try to figure out what I'm trying to compensate for and fix that if possible.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

You gotta do what Jesus did when Satan was tempting him. You know anytime you're being tempted, it's really just Satan doing it. So do what Jesus did and shout "get thee _behind_ me Satan!!"

... "and put it in gently?"


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Really just being honest with myself helps. If I acknowledge that I really want "that thing that's bad for me" the craving seems smaller. Thus I don't eat as much of it. I also have psychological associations like too much sugar --> unsatisfied and/or nausea, too much fat --> too heavy, too much fiber --> deceived into feeling full for a few hours, and stomachaches, etc. But Im not sure how those came about. I guess from experience lol. It's almost like a disgust response that limits what I eat. (Yeah I know fiber is supposed to be healthy but I've also heard it's overrated and most people dont need as much as has been suggested).

Trying to cut things out entirely wouldn't work for me because as you mentioned, I'd end up putting my craving into something else. I think of it as more brain food/keeping your ego quiet than body food. Because obviously, it's not your body that is requiring candy and chips and shit lol it's your reward system. 

Thinking about it that way, I can see cravings more abstractly, like a meaty/protein+ fat craving instead of a "bad" junk food one. That way, I can actually feel cravings for almonds instead of potato chips, for example (the latter has no protein). It is really just the mental work. Overcoming the good/bad dichotomies you have about food and all that. Umm.. mental work and protein and fats. Lol. Protein and fat are ultimately what tell your body to be full. I really believe cutting out too much fat can do more harm than good. At some point your metabolism will just hold onto the fat it isnt getting elsewhere. And you'll probably be hangry all the time. By comparison, I dont think theres anything wrong with eating nuts.


----------



## Kiawaki (May 5, 2015)

Some interesting answers here! As for this one:



nonnaci said:


> Don't buy them in the first place. Out of sight, out of mind.


I don't ... but my partner does.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Kiawaki said:


> Some interesting answers here! As for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't ... but my partner does.


Hmm, ask your partner to hide them somewhere.


----------



## Flamme et Citron (Aug 26, 2015)

-> Don't buy, or buy very small quantities of things you know you can't control yourself around, even if they're "healthy." Healthy doesn't mean squat if you're eating too many calories.

-> Focus on what you can eat, rather than what you can't eat. The internet is full of recipes of healthy versions of your favourite bad foods, foodie blogs are especially interesting. Become a virtuoso of the stevia, the baked-not-fried, the no sugar added, the low calorie, etc. Cravings can't be ignored long-term, you need to find alternatives that will replace the void they left behind.




Kiawaki said:


> Some interesting answers here! As for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't ... but my partner does.


See that's a problem, a common one. If the people you live with aren't on board with the program, that severely hinders your efforts. Is he in shape or pudgy? If he's pudgy, try to get his ass on the program. If he's in shape, learn from him and emulate the aspects of his lifestyle that keep him in shape eg. exercise, but still try to get his ass on the program.


----------



## Kitty666 (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't really have issues with temptation. Looking at pictures parallel to my own fitness goals does give me more motivation and optimism, so keeping sight of the ultimate goal is always important. The daily changes that take place with my current fitness plan are motivating on their own. 

If you're hungry all the time, of course you're going to struggle with eating. It seems easier to incorporate limited quantities of junk foods, or make healthier versions of those at home if possible, than to restrict outright.


----------



## NAC (Nov 16, 2015)

*Find ~2 hours for the following work:*
First acknowledge the things you have a weakness for. Things that are a temptation for you. Do a brainstorm, write a list of your top 10 temptation(or less, if you can't think of 10).
Rank them based on which ones seems to have the worst impact on you.
Now make a list of good habits that will work as alternatives to each of your temptations.

*Example:*
Temptation: Staying up late, resulting in little amount of sleep.
Good habit: Based on how much sleep you think is optimal for you, ensure to calculate when you latest have to be in bed to reach that amount of sleep, considering the time you have to get up.

What you do now, is that you start replacing your lowest ranked temptation with the habit you noted as the alternative to it.
For one whole week(week 1), you simply focus on this replacement, not necessarily caring for the rest of the temptations/good habits.
The next week(week 2), you move on to the second lowest temptation and include that into temptations you are replacing(again, by using the alternative good habit connected to it).
You probably already get the idea. Each week, you add the next lowest ranked temptation to the ones you actively replace with what good habit you noted to it.
So if you have 10 temptations on your list, you gradually work your way to replace your worst temptations, having them all replaced in the 10th week.

The idea of this approach, is to gradually build up confidence and feeling of progress, as you start getting rid of the lower ranked temptations, which should be among the easier ones to replace with good habits.

Only adding one temptation each week, and starting with just one, will help making it more manageable. By accomplishing getting rid of the first temptations, even if they are the lowest ranked, you're getting yourself into a rhythm of seeing yourself having success with your goals. You'll find trust in yourself to also get rid of the harder and more problematic temptations, based on your newly acquired experience of succeeding with removal of temptations indigenous to those still needed to be removed.

If you live with other people, or for some reason find some of your temptations highly related to some persons, don't hesitate to let them in on your thoughts and plans of changing things. The social part can have a great impact on whether or not you succeed. Making your goals transparent and giving people around you an understanding of what you're trying to do, will make it easier for them to give you room for these changes and be supportive.

Good luck


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

"After I see that thread of yesterday, I'll do homework".
5 hours later...
"I'll do homework tomorrow". :laughing:


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

I keep temptations if I have them out of sight. 

If I get candy as a gift, I'll bring it to work so my colleagues eat it.

I try to stick to my shopping list - no impulse buying. 

I avoid instant foodstuffs - no ready to eat meals, no frozen pizza, no instant noodles, etc. 

I never go to fast-food chains.

I never buy desserts - no ice cream and such. 

I find healthier replacements for snacks - lately a lot of hummus. Or soup. Or get snacks that are not as nice to stuff down - like dark chocolate, the taste is too strong to eat lots of it. Or super spicy crisps for the same reason. Or a nice piece of strong cheese. 

I try to make sure I never have small change in my wallet so I can't be tempted to buy candy when I get peckish. 

I try to make sure I don't go hungry - never skip breakfast, never skip lunch, cook immediately when I get home.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

Chewing gum.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I just think about why I *don't* want them... remind myself of how the cons outweigh the pros in those situations.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Kiawaki said:


> So... I changed a surprising number of habits since my early twenties, some I never thought I'd be able to. I almost never have an urge to buy commercial snacks or sweets anymore, I never even think of soft drinks (just a strong one occasionally  ), I rarely eat anything with sugar or processed starch, I rarely eat after 5pm etc. etc.
> 
> Still it doesn't seem to be enough. While I usually won't eat chocolate, cakes and such things, I often subtly make up for it with hard cheese, peanuts or something less processed, but rich. Often it's "just a few bites" after lunch or dinner, but those few bites accumulate.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, it looks as though you're pretty much doing well. What works for me personally is not actually to resist temptation per se, though. I don't associate things I enjoy with feeling bad, but rather tell myself that I can choose when I have it. Someone brings cake or chocolate to work? Nice. But I can have cake or chocolate anytime I want - I don't have to eat it right now. And I don't need to taste one of every kind even if they are right there. And I don't need to finish everything on the plate - this is especially true if someone else filled my plate for me.
All of the above are "revelations" I've had that run completely in the face of what I learned when I grew up, but with the help of which I have become a lot leaner.

Another thing I've done, which makes overeating seem not worth it, is getting a smart watch that keeps track of how much I move daily. Keeping a realistic move goal and competing against myself, filling those activity rings, makes overeating feel like I'm interfering with my "training". But then again, having a feeling for how much energy is in some basic food types also helps me compensate: "How much less rice should I eat for dinner after that muffin I had at the cafe earlier?"

And of course: Having a sedentary job, I make sure to cover my plate with less carbs (pasta, rice, potatoes) and more veggies. I work best with a balanced diet, but the balance for me currently is different than what it would be if I was very much more physically active.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

What you need to stop feeding is the self-fulfilling prophecy that you're weak to temptation.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Kiawaki said:


> So... I changed a surprising number of habits since my early twenties, some I never thought I'd be able to. I almost never have an urge to buy commercial snacks or sweets anymore, I never even think of soft drinks (just a strong one occasionally  ), I rarely eat anything with sugar or processed starch, I rarely eat after 5pm etc. etc.
> 
> Still it doesn't seem to be enough. While I usually won't eat chocolate, cakes and such things, I often subtly make up for it with hard cheese, peanuts or something less processed, but rich. Often it's "just a few bites" after lunch or dinner, but those few bites accumulate.
> 
> ...


I like this topic, since is all I seem to ever do. 

In order to aviod something which gives you temptation you aviod the subject, or you find a substitute for it. 

For example if I find someone physically attractive and they turn me on I will activley try to ignore that person or aviod stuff like hugs with that person. Its not thier fualt they are attractive but Im so digusted by the distraction I have to aviod having it all together. 

For most other things a lot of self control or some substitution for the thing I want to aviod.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

I've been trying to quit smoking for months. I'm going to do the Misbah from now on every time I start fiending roud: @subzhero

https://vine.co/v/57HI6peHPBO


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

R.E. Amemiya said:


> I've been trying to quit smoking for months. I'm going to do the Misbah from now on every time I start fiending roud: <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=328690" target="_blank">subzhero</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> 
> https://vine.co/v/57HI6peHPBO


This is an old ad of Dada ... the secret of his success  






From 2:05 

Guy : Wasim bhai !? Wasim : Yes ? Guy : You don't get tired ? ..... Wasim bhai : No, because I don't smoke cigarettes. 

The last message : Smoking Cigarettes is injurious to your health 

Many people quit smoking because of this id, back then :laughing:


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

I just don't buy junk food at the grocery store. That's particularly easy if I don't go there on an empty stomach. And then when I'm home I literally can't break my own rules.

Other than that I just try to have a mindset of falling down but getting back up. I used to fall down and give up, thinking I had failed now so what's the use? But something is always better than nothing.


----------



## rainoe (Aug 13, 2016)

For fighting temptations at home, videogames always do the trick for me. Whatever it is i am tempted to do at home, if I pop in a game and start playing it, I'll definitely forget about it after awhile. 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

My strat is to give in. I found if I resist a temptation I'm more likely to give in on less occasions but a hell of a lot more, to the point it hurts more to resist than give in.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

I used to struggle with this, but after reading a few books on NLP and Charisma I worked it out for a way that works for me.

I will use quit smoking as an example.

Sure there is temptation. But if you are fighting using willpower, then you will always believe you are missing out.

Thought Pattern:

I want a cigarette -> I will not smoke, it is bad

This will make you feel like you are always fighting yourself.

New Thought Patterm

I want a cigarette -> I am a healthy non smoker

You are not using will power, you are over writing a neural pathway with a more effective belief. Overtime it will strengthen.

Same with chocolate

I want chocolate -> I am healthy and only eat healthy foods

Its a more powerful way than fighting the voice in your head. If you fight it head on, it will grow stronger.

I think "Power Of Now" covers this, but not in the way I amm showing in these examples. Im talking more Tony Robbins and Paul McKenna techniques.

Those are also probably better sources of info to goto than me.


----------



## rainoe (Aug 13, 2016)

That makes sense and I'm going to try that from now on. Thanks Cyber. 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

I ask myself if I really want this. I also drink a lot of water and consume green tea capsules both filling up on water and consuming caffeine will curb food cravings. I also allow myself a set amount of cheat snacks/meals per weak. Its not unhealthy and actually to the contrary it helps one not go completely off the rails. The best diet is the one your can stick to. I think the cheat meal thing can be applied to anything really, quitting anything cold turkey is very hard and rarely works. Try researching substitutes as well if you can, but don't get obsessed, the less you think about it the better.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

soop said:


> I ask myself if I really want this. I also drink a lot of water and consume green tea capsules both filling up on water and consuming caffeine will curb food cravings. I also allow myself a set amount of cheat snacks/meals per weak. Its not unhealthy and actually to the contrary it helps one not go completely off the rails. The best diet is the one your can stick to. I think the cheat meal thing can be applied to anything really, quitting anything cold turkey is very hard and rarely works. Try researching substitutes as well if you can, but don't get obsessed, the less you think about it the better.


I think it is possible to completely change and cut out all crap. But I don't think its possible in one fell swoop. I eat generally quite clean now-a-days, at least compared to what I used to eat. But I still have a way to go. But to get to where I am has taken me 3 years of making little changes at a time. I think too many changes, and a diet change, would be a load of chemical changes to the body. One of the people I regard as a role model/mentor has said that it takes about 5 years to completely change eating habits 100%.


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

Try to eat a ton of greens each day. Your body wants minerals. This will tremendously help with your cravings. 

Or look at something gross in association with the food. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

